# LCD Modul Pin3 spinnt (Kontrast)



## Senator42 (14 Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich werd heut noch verrückt !

vor einer woche habe ich folgende schaltung nachgebaut + VB-Proggi auch.
( Interfacing Example - 16 Character x 2 Line LCD  )
http://www.beyondlogic.org/parlcd/parlcd.htm
*Das ding hat auch funktioniert !*

nun hab ich es an einen PIC 16F628A angeschlossen.
( also alle leitungen ab- und andere angelötet )

Das Problem: Wenn ich wieder an Pin 3 den Kontrast 
(
+5V --- R4K7 --- Poti
  Poti --> Pin 3
-5V --- Poti
)

Dann fliesst ein hoher strom von +5V (Pin 2) nach übert Pin 3 nach -5V wenn der reger ganz nach -5V gedreht wird.

Ich bin sicher, die ersten 3 pins nicht verwechselt zu haben !

Das Problem bleibt, auch wenn der PIC abgeschlossen ist. 
d.h. nur Pin 1,2,3 sind angeschlossen.

Auf dem Display steht nur 0533 hinten und vorne  66-07A drauf.

Das mit neg. Kontrast (ca. -1,7V) stimmt wohl, da es damit 2-zeilig gut funktioniert hat.

NUR JETZT GEHT NIX MEHR. doof.

any hints?


----------



## Nitrozin (24 Mai 2011)

Hi,

bist du sicher das der Kontrasteingang deines Panels negative Spannung braucht bzw. verträgt ? Das können nämlich nicht alle LCDs.
Ich habe beim experimentieren mit unbekannten Panels auch schon mal das ein oder andere auf so eine Weise ins Nirwana geschickt.

Gruß Nitro


----------



## Senator42 (25 Mai 2011)

Nitrozin schrieb:


> Hi,
> bist du sicher das der Kontrasteingang deines Panels negative Spannung braucht bzw. verträgt ?
> Gruß Nitro


Einen ganzen abend hat es mit ca. -1,7V funktioniert. 
Dann hab ich es umgebaut.

immer noch ratlos.


----------



## Solaris (30 Mai 2011)

Bist du dir sicher das du auch den Schleifer des Potis auf Pin3 des Panels hast und nicht einen anderen Anschluß des Potis?


----------



## Senator42 (30 Mai 2011)

Solaris schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher das du auch den Schleifer des Potis auf Pin3 des Panels hast und nicht einen anderen Anschluß des Potis?


:sm19:
Solaris, ganz sicher hab ich beim Löten nicht sehr tief ins glas geschaut.

Wikipedia: Solaris eine Rebsorte. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solaris

der Schleifer ist doch der zwischen den beiden Äußeren 
und der Pin ist der b00000011 ?


----------

